# My 125 g



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

This is a new pic of Fedor in his tank.









It is hard to get back far enough in the room to get full shot of the tank. We made the stand, it's made out of cherry, it matches my husband's computer desk. The 2 drawers on top on either side are deep enough to hold fish food containers. The doors under them are for storage and the filter. The big center drawer is a trash roll-out that hold 2 trash cans one for trash and one for nets, vacuum etc.









This is him trying to give a big Shamu splash. He will soak you if he gets the chance. :lol: 









This is me with a ruler to show how big he is 13". Note how big he is in comparison to my hand.  









It is not a tumor! :lol: 

















That's my boy!


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Spectacular fish!


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

:thumb: very nice

what's the background?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking fish. That stand is outstanding also.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Cook.MN, I am very proud of him


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks eL Chupy. The background is a piece of mica, like you would have on a counter top. I like them because they thin and are easy to put on and easy to change colors/styles. This color is called butter rum granite. Mica comes in every color you can think of and you can get a bunch of different patterns too. Like granite, stone, marble, brushed, speckled, pebble, solid colors etc. When in doubt go with the brighter color because looking through the water and glass it dulls the color a bit. If you call a place that makes counter tops they will usually have drops left over that they will sell you and cut for you. There are to thickness of mica ST which is thicker and goes for around $1.50 a square foot. Then VT which is thinner and goes for about $1.20 a square foot. There are some high def and premium colors that go for more. I think it adds a lot more to the tank than a painted background and a lot easier to change.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks clgkag, we have a cabinet shop so we built it just the way I wanted it. We also make wood stands that hold 2 20g or 2 29g or 2 40g or 2 55g or 2 75g. I have to say my hubby spoils me.


----------



## bl00dr0ck (May 24, 2005)

Wow!! That is one heck of a monster there! Beautiful tank, stand and fish!!!!! I'd hate to have him splash that stand, looks too nice lol.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

:lol: Thanks bl00dr0ck, Don't worry about the stand I finished it with a catalyzed conversion varnish it's almost water proof. Worry about my husband, Fedor LOVES to splash him. I think it's because he knows he can catch him off guard and soak him good. :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL, I just love that Midas!!! one of if not the nicest one on the this site I've ever seen, and, as chc mentioned, definitely one of the most pure looking Midas I've seen, on this site for sure.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage   I'm so flattered! I love him too. He has so much personality and he's smart too. So far so good with the tank change over. To every one else, I switched the Jaguar and Escondido tanks. So the Escondido is in the 125 with Fedor now. I hope they make SRTs .


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

WOW he is AWESOME I hope my flowerhorn fills out like that when he gets bigger


----------



## crazyclowntang (Jun 25, 2009)

wow this guy has a huge kok!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Gliven, he doesn't miss a meal. It helps to have an aggressive eater.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks crazyclowntang, he loves to have his hump pet.


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I love Fedor.. He is HUGE! I hope my dude gets that big. How old is he?

Jeremy


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Mussin I hope your guy gets this big too. I figure he is about 2 years old now. I got him in November of 07 and he was about maybe 4". He has such a great personality!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

good luck on making some SRT fry. Just be aware about 5% of the fry will actually fade, usually, of course, there are exceptions.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks gage. Only 5% that's not much but I only want one MP  Now how many SRTs do you want me to send you? 8)


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Fedor is _gorgeous_ Liz...he really is!! :drooling: You weren't kidding about the stands your hubby makes either, they're awesome!! =D>

I sure hope you can get your fish to breed and give you some nice SRT's! Still no luck around here - don't know when or if I'll see a nice one again (makes me feel very, very lucky I got the one I did!).


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks heylady  You should feel very lucky you found such a nice SRT and at a great price too. I really do appreciate how hard you have been looking for me. Don't feel bad if you can find another one what ever happens, happens. Everything happens for a reason and maybe this reason is because I will have a little luck with Fedor and Isis breeding.


----------

